
Sketching algorithms implementation in JavaScript - itaysk
https://github.com/Azure-Samples/documentdb-dotnet-rfm/blob/master/DocumentDBRFMConsoleApp/updateFeature.js
======
davelnewton
Wish I knew what it was without having to grok a hunk of code.

~~~
emilylawton
[https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/real-time-feature-
eng...](https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/real-time-feature-engineering-
for-machine-learning-with-documentdb/)

